# Assistance Needed



## Blake Bowden (Mar 30, 2013)

Are there any Brethren with experience implementing the ioncube plugin on my web server (linux)? I'm fresh out of ideas.


----------



## Txmason (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.ioncube.com/loaders.php


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Mar 30, 2013)

http://forum.ioncube.com/viewtopic.php?t=3651&sid=eff3944ed23b6cfe1eddc467b16d6e46


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ressam (Jan 18, 2016)

Greetings, Honorable Gentlemen! If I'm not mistaken, here, on the forum, there are members who -- "understands in IT". I'm askin' here cause -- I don't know how to Google my question correctly! The problem is -- when I open my laptop, open the browser(Google Chrome), open different sites(news, etc.) -- everything kinda OK, then I open -- Twitter & suddenly my computer kinda "stops/freezes", then I push mouse-buttons few times & my laptop sounds -- "beeep" & continues workin' as usual. Actually, it's not Big Problem, but I'm just wondering -- what could it be?! Just interesting! What is the problem? Thanks! May be anyone knows...


----------

